# some Leave-it-to-Beaver idea



## tati-tatoo

Well I know that Leave it to Beaver used to be a TV show, but in my case we are talking about a metaphor

*Context:* psychology, ideals and values. Il s'agit de réfléchir à ses idéaux et à dresser une liste de ces valeurs

*Here is the whole sentence:*
Don’t worry about some Leave It to Beaver ideal of what you think your values should be
*My attempt*
Ne vous inquiétez pas si un votre idéal de ces valeurs pourrait ressembler à celui de Petit Poucet l'espiègle :


----------



## OLN

Petit Poucet l'espiègle, connais pas.
Voyons si quelqu'un connaît la référence et de là, comprend la "métaphore". 

Si un idéal à la... s'impose à vous comme valeur modèle, ne vous inquiétez pas, pas d'inquiétude (?)


----------



## tati-tatoo

voir Petit Poucet l'espiègle — Wikipédia


OLN said:


> Si un idéal à la... s'impose à vous comme valeur modèle, ne vous inquiétez pas, pas d'inquiétude (?)


ok, pas mal


----------



## OLN

Je peux googler aussi, mais de là à ce que les valeurs et idéaux soutenus par une (pour moi obscure) série télévisée américaine des années 50 me soient évidents, il y a un monde. 

Wikipedia (je mets en gras) : "The show has attained an* iconic status in the United States*, with the Cleavers exemplifying *the idealized suburban family of the mid-20th century*."

Attendons d'autres avis, pour voir à qui la référence "Petit Poucet l'espiègle" saute aux yeux.
En attendant, il y a certainement des équivalents français ou étrangers plus populaires et plus connus qui rendraient le propos plus évident. En clair : adapter la traduction au public auquel elle est destinée.


----------



## tati-tatoo

OLN said:


> En clair : adapter la traduction au public auquel elle est destinée.


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais est-ce que "Leave it to Beaver" est très connu pr les anglophones??

ceci dit, j'ai cru comprendre que "Leave it to Beaver" en fait reprend une philosophie du style "Take it easy, don't worry about it"...

Une suggestion de métaphore en français ou d'une série télévisée célèbre qui reprend cette idée ?


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne connais pas non plus _Petit Poucet l'Espiègle_ ni son original américain _Leave it to Beaver. _C'est le genre de traduction où, si l'on ne trouve pas d'équivalent aisément compréhensible, il vaut peut-être mieux laisser l'original et se fendre d'une NdT.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Le public n'a qu'à aller sur "google" ou sur Wiki alors 

Non sérieux, une suggestion, quelque chose de plus connu en France ?

(ou alors on improvise en mettant une astérisque qui explique le personnage)


----------



## petit1

Si l'on savait quelles sont les valeurs que cette série américaine défendait, on pourrait peut-être trouver un équivalent compréhensible par des francophones.
(...)
Je ne vois rien d'équivalent en français sinon la vieille chanson "*Dans la vie faut pas s'en faire*" (... moi je n'm'en fais pas. Ces petites misères seront passagères  tout ça s'arrangera."

Ou "*Relax Max*"


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je me référais en fait à la définition n° 3 de ceci
Urban Dictionary: leave it to beaver
Je cite
dont worry about it; it will be okay; chill the fuck out, son, youre screaming.

Mais la n°2 rend bien l'idée de la série
je cite
A great feel-good tv show that aired from 1957-1963. Leave it to Beaver provides all the elements of comedy, childhood, and a loving family. Most of the episodes will remind you of your childhood in some way. ........


petit1 said:


> Je ne vois rien d'équivalent en français sinon la chanson de Sacha Distel. De mémoire: "*Dans la vie faut pas s'en faire*" (... moi je n'm'en fais pas. Mes petites misères seront passagères tout ça s'arrangera."


C'est une idée oui...


----------



## misterk

Yes, Leave It to Beaver was a American TV show that featured an "idealized" white, middle-class family, where the father worked and the mother stayed ant home to raise the kids -- who were often getting into trouble, in a humorous way.  (There were other US shows like this that could just as easily have been referenced in your sentence, and would be easily recognizable to an American audience: Father Knows Best, The Brady Bunch, etc.)

The French equivalent might be a reference to a TV series, a movie, or a book that was well-known to the public and that idealized a happy middle-class family.


----------



## tati-tatoo

misterk said:


> The French equivalent might be a reference to a TV series, a movie, or a book that was well-known to the public and that idealized a happy middle-class family.



I actually didn't find any equivalent as we are highly influenced by American tv shows... In this case I just wrote the French title of the movie with an asterisk explaining what it is. It is part of a track called innercritic so I think that the customer can get back to me if he disagrees with my choice. Fact is, even if that show and movie is not so well known in France, the movie has a French version, it exists.

I am however open to suggestions...


----------



## joelooc

Qui se souvient de "Father knows best"? ( de mémoire;la seule série du même acabit idéologique que "leave it to Beaver" à avoir été diffusée en France : "Papa a raison") Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse faire allusion à ces mastodontes de la mémoire collective/ culture populaire Américaine. Il n'y a simplement pas d'équivalent et les composantes fédératrices n'ont rien à voir avec leurs homologues Françaises. Je serais enclin à approuver la solution de Bezoard au post#6.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Mmmh nice try, mais je vais rester sur mon idée pour l'instant... faute de mieux...



tati-tatoo said:


> In this case I just wrote the French title of the movie with an asterisk explaining what it is. It is part of a track called innercritic so I think that the customer can get back to me if he disagrees with my choice. Fact is, even if that show and movie is not so well known in France, the movie has a French version, it exists.


----------



## wildan1

tati-tatoo said:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais est-ce que "Leave it to Beaver" est très connu pr les anglophones??


Oui, très connu des Américains qui se souviennent de l'époque des années 1950-1960 en tout cas. La référence suggère le bonheur et le confort des années du boum économique après la deuxième guerre mondiale (si on était blanc...). Je ne suis pas sûr que cette référence aurait beaucoup de sens pour les anglophones d'Europe.

Une référence culturelle similaire en français va peut-être varier d'un pays francophone à l'autre...

PS: Les groupes de mots servant d'adjectif demandent normalement d'être liés de traits d'union : _some Leave-it-to-Beaver idea. _Voir là.


----------



## tati-tatoo

wildan1 said:


> PS: Les groupes de mots servant d'adjectif demandent normalement d'être liés de traits d'union : _some Leave-it-to-Beaver idea. _Voir là.


le texte anglais ne vient pas de moi 



wildan1 said:


> Oui, très connu des Américains qui se souviennent de l'époque des années 1950-1960 en tout cas. La référence suggère le bonheur et le confort des années du boum économique après la deuxième guerre mondiale (si on est blanc...)



Un peu raciste quand même cette idée.... La seule chose qui me vient à l'esprit ce sont les colons blancs (français) qui ont débarqué en Afrique et qui nous ont ramené le cacao Banania et le riz uncle ben's (eh oui parce je cite "L’image du tirailleur disparaîtra des publicités en 1967 car jugé comme une représentation « caricaturale et raciste des Noirs africains ». En 1977, le slogan « Y’a bon ! » disparaîtra également."  et concernant "uncle ben's je cite : de nombreux consommateurs reprochent depuis plusieurs années à la marque de faire preuve d’un racisme sans précédent : le riz proposé par cet afro-américain est toujours blanc.

Bref... On est hors sujet....



wildan1 said:


> La référence suggère le bonheur et le confort ........)


il faut tourner autour de cette idée


----------



## joelooc

Peut-être une référence à "Pleasantville" qui est un peu plus récent et synthétise bien la référence aux séries "Darling, I'm home!"


----------



## Itisi

'Ne vous en faites pas si vous pensez que vos valeurs devraient être celles de la famille américaine idéale des séries télé'.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Je ne pense pas qu'il faut parler de "famille américaine idéale des séries télé", d'abord c'est quoi "la famille idéale américaine des séries télé" ? Ta phrase sous-th  entend qu'il existe un modèle, mais regardons la différence entre les différentes familles des séries américaines : The Prince of Bel-Air vs 7Th Heaven par exemple, ou "Full House" vs "La petite maison dans la prairie"... Ils n'ont qu'un point commun : le père est celui qui dirige l'orchestre et il y a toujours un qui fait le guignol à côté


----------



## Itisi

J'aurais dû dire '...des années 50-60', alors !

(A vrai dire, j'ai viré la télé depuis pas mal de temps !)


----------



## tati-tatoo

Nice try, mais ça ne va pas dans mon contexte... ça tourne trop autour d'une série tv, à une époque particulière... Il faut trouver quelque chose de plus concret en citant peut-être cette série en référence....... En tous cas après ce braisnorming, je suis près du but...


----------



## Grop

Parle peut-être d'insouciance sans faire de métaphore ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Voici ma dernière version:

Si vous pensez que vos valeurs devraient correspondre à celles de la famille idéale, insouciante et aisée, comme dans <i>Petit Poucet l'espiègle***</i>, ne vous inquiétez pas : .....


_***De la série américaine des années 50-60 et du film homonyme « Leave It to Beaver » qui décrivent le quotidien d’un petit garçon et de sa famille 
_


----------



## Itisi

devraient correspondre à _celles de_ la famille etc

(Pour ce qui est du reste de la phrase, nous ne pouvons pas commenter...)


----------



## tati-tatoo

pourquoi pas ?


----------



## Itisi

Nous n'avons pas le reste de la phrase en anglais, et de plus, ce n'est pas l'objet du fil...


----------



## tati-tatoo

Oui tu as raison


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Coming in late, for my two cents. Leave it to Beaver is well-known to me because my mom loves that show. To me, a "Leave it to Beaver" type thing would be wholesome, pure, idealized, old-fashioned kind of "perfect, wholesome family" type thing. Like OLN's defnition earlier on, and then some of the latter suggestions about it being the idealized family. Good, old-fashioned family values...that type of thing. So there's nothing depraved, or negative, or dark, or depressing....it's just the perfect family with these great loving parents and the boys learning about life through trials and tribulations but always positive.

I have to admit, I'd never heard "Leave it to Beaver" associated with just "taking it easy" or being laid back, like the urban dictionary thing you cited, tati-tatoo! To me it immediately evokes wholesome, clean-cut family values etc...


----------



## tati-tatoo

Thanks a lot Soleil Couchant, that's a very detailed and excellent explanation


----------



## wildan1

Dans un contexte français, peut-être _Ne vous collez pas à une mentalité de la petite bourgeoisie des années 50-60_ ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Non parce qu'il s'agit d'un idéal


----------



## Itisi

'...à celles de la famille américaine idéale des séries années 50' virgule, pas besoin de note de bas de page...


----------



## Reynald

À cette époque il y avait en France un feuilleton célèbre, _La Famille Duraton_. Ça ne dit plus rien à personne aujourd'hui et ce n'est donc peut-être pas une référence utilisable. C'était un feuilleton diffusé à la radio. Dans ces années-là, en France, la télévision n'était pas aussi répandue qu'aux Etats-Unis.


> On est sérieux chez les Duraton. Madame Duraton est indulgente paisible, elle aime cuisiner de bons petits plats pour sa famille. Monsieur Duraton, agent d'assurances, est consciencieux, honnête, travailleur. S'il désire un peu d'indépendance c'est pour aller pêcher et non pour traîner dans les quartiers mal famés. Jacqueline et Jean-Jacques se disputent souvent, mais se réconcilient vite parce qu'ils s'aiment.


----------



## Oddmania

_Ne commencez pas à vous imposer des principes prétendumment idéaux sortis tout droit_ _de_ _Ma Sorcière Bien Aimée / le Cosby Show / Sept à la maison / un téléfilm de Noël familial._


----------



## ForeverHis

tati-tatoo said:


> Don’t worry about some Leave It to Beaver ideal of what you think your values should be


I think Oddmania is on the right track. In "Leave it to Beaver" everyone was nice and polite, hard working, etc. There was no yelling, getting revenge, etc, just good clean living. I think the idea here is  not feel obligated to claim to have those same idealistic values. So if you happen to value laziness and debauchery, feel free to say so.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Itisi said:


> '...à celles de la famille américaine idéale des séries années 50' virgule, pas besoin de note de bas de page...


Je persiste à dire que pour un francophone "la famille idéale des séries années 50" ça ne veut rien dire...
Les américains qui interviennent connaissent apparemment bien la série, je vais donc aller dans cette direction...

ForeverHis that's exactly what some other American natives explained before you, so I am going in this direction.


----------



## Itisi

tati-tatoo said:


> Je persiste à dire que pour un francophone "la famille idéale des séries années 50" ça ne veut rien dire...


Et je persiste aussi ! 'Un francophone' n'est pas si ignorant que ça !  Si tu disais 'la famille idéale genre séries américaines du siècle dernier' (puisque Le Cosby Show est des années 80), 'un francophone' comprendrait parfaitement.. Mais bon, ce n'est pas ma traduction...


----------



## tati-tatoo

Oui ok, si on donne un exemple, ça passe.... Et oui, le Cosby Show je penses que tout le monde connait ça... Dans ce cas, pas besoin de préciser "genre séries américaines". Un truc du style " la famille idéale à la "Cosby Show"...." ou quelque chose comme ça (même si Bill Cosby s'est fait accuser d'abus envers certains membres du staff.. Donc ce n'est pas forcément le bon exemple)... Je pensais aussi à "Alf" : à part l'extra terrestre, c'est quand même une belle famille...
Que d'exemples qui ont bercé notre jeunesse.


----------



## Bezoard

Tout doit dépendre de l'âge du lecteur. Je connais très bien _la Famille Duraton_ et n'ai jamais rien vu du_ Cosby Show_ !


----------



## Itisi

Je trouve ça un peu bizarre de remplacer le nom d'une série (Beaver) par le nom d'une autre !  Et à mon avis, pas besoin d'exemple, ce que ça veut dire est évident.  Mais je me répète, j'ai dit tout ce que je pouvais dire...

PS -Et d'après ce que dit *Bezoard*, mieux vaut ne pas citer de nom !  Chacun a ses références...


----------



## tati-tatoo

Si le texte original donne le nom d'une série, il y a certainement une raison... Je ne peux pas décider de ma propre initiative de changer cela. Si le texte anglais voulait tout simplement parler d'un concept, il aurait cité ce concept et pas le nom de la série...
Dans une traduction il faut certes s'adapter au contexte de la langue cible, mais il ne faut pas nonplus trop s'éloigner de l'original.
Itisi, je ne conteste pas le fait que tu puisses avoir raison et je te remercie de ton aide, mais dans mon contexte, ça ne va pas


----------



## Itisi

tati-tatoo said:


> Je ne peux pas décider de ma propre initiative de changer cela.. Si le texte anglais voulait tout simplement parler d'un concept, il aurait cité ce concept et pas le nom de la série...


 Tu le fais pourtant de toute façon ! 'Et some leave it to Beaver ideal' est un concept !  Bon, cette fois, je m'en vais pour de bon !


----------



## joelooc

Pour ce dont je me souviens de "Leave it to Beaver"la morale de chaque épisode était que tout baigne tant qu'on applique au réel la logique élémentaire d'un gamin de dix ans (aux incisives proéminentes) sans tout compliquer comme le font les adultes. Tout était au premier degré même si les adultes s'envoyaient de temps en temps des clins d'oeil entendus devant les remarques dudit Castor. Comparativement toutes les séries familiales des années 70 (Alf y compris)pourraient être qualifiées de "pervert" tant elles sont au deuxième degré comme Fritz the Cat l'est par rapport au Bambi de Disney(soit dit en passant il vaut mieux éviter Urban dictionary quand on parle de beavers).
Un équivalent Français serait: l'idéal "tout baigne" de la série TV "Leave it to Beaver"


----------



## Chimel

misterk said:


> The French equivalent might be a reference to a TV series, a movie, *or a book* that was well-known to the public and that idealized a happy middle-class family.


Je songe immédiatement non à une série télé mais à une BD: "Boule et Bill" (ou "Modeste et Pompon").

Un idéal à la Boule et Bill?


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'aurais pas comprit _Petit Poucet l'espiègle_ moi non plus, même si je connais le titre anglais de la série (pas le film). 





misterk said:


> [...]  (There were other US shows like this that could just as easily have been referenced in your sentence, and would be easily recognizable to an American audience: Father Knows Best [...]


 Perso, j'ai tout de suite pensé à la série_ Papa a raison_, avant de lire ce post.  Si on va dans ce sens, alors j'aime la suggestion d'Oddmania. 





> _ Ne commencez pas à vous imposer des principes prétendument idéaux, sortis tout droit_ _de_ _Papa a raison_.


 J'aime aussi la suggestion d'OLN, au post  2 : _Si un idéal à la...
_
Cela dit, je pense comme Itisi qu'il n'est pas essentiel de donner un titre de série télévisée en référence. On pourrait aussi bien parler du
_« rêve américain des années '50-60_ » ou dire quelque chose du genre : ..._ papa, maman, deux enfants, une maison (en banlieue) et un chien. _

Disons que si - comme moi - t'es né au Canada en 1953... t'as un peu grandi avec ces valeurs.
Chez-nous, c'était ça, mais la maison familiale n'est pas en banlieue.


> A house in the suburbs with a yard an a white picket fence owned by a family with an average of 2.3 children and a dog is the archetypal
> "American Family."



Si on remplace par un livre/une BD, j'aime bien l'idée de Chimel :_ ... un idéal à la Boule et Bill  _ (il manque juste le 2e enfant).


----------

